# Orange Monster Keeps Stopping :(



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi - my recently purchased Orange Monster (December '08) has started playing up about 3 or 4 days ago.

From new it was fantastic - gaining a mintue every 1 - 2 weeks. Just recently I noticed it was a minute slow which was a surprise!

Since then i have noticed it being slow by varying amounts of time.

This morning at about 9.00 am I set it right and shook it for about 5 minutes to make sure it wasn't a lack of winding power that was causing the problem - and here I am at 15.45 and my wtch has obviously stopped at sometime/s and is now showing 15.29 :huh:

Any ideas?

I bought from a website in the US since RLT was out of stock at the time I wanted one - so I'm reluctant to have to send it back there... h34r:

Cheers guys...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Send it to Roy or Ryte Time


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

I assume there is no Seiko warranty attached to this watch, if there was you should be able to take it to any AD.

You could try putting it on a winder for several hours. This should answer the question of power reserve.

I have some vintage and a couple of newer Seiko' that require a lot more than a few minutes shaking to get them to hold good time.

Once fully wound they then keep time.


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

Prior to this I only had to wear it and it needed no special agitation to keep the mechanism wound. From new I have only given it 20 seconds shake to get it started 1st time and then it has been fine!

I have sent an email to ILS who cover the '5 year warranty' - to see if there are any UK service centres - the postage back and forth would make it too expensive to be practical I think.

I have also emailed Roy for his opinion.

Thanks guys


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Chap a brand new replacement movement is going to set you back about 20-25quid tops!


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

bry1975 said:


> Chap a brand new replacement movement is going to set you back about 20-25quid tops!


Thats what I was thinking really...

I've contacted SEIKO uk and it seems it should be covered by a 1 year international guarantee - so I'm sending it off there today...

:lol: Fingers crossed LOL


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

From login at Seiko uk repairs website...

Repair Job Detail

Watch Model

Calibre/Case 7S26 / 0350 Dial Colour ORANGE

Dial Code 2084 Case Type STAINLESS STEEL

Model Reference Product Type GROUP C MECHANICAL

Brand SEIKO Description

Job Number ******* Reference *****

Date Received 29-Apr-2009 Entered Location 05-May-2009

Position as at 06-May-2009 06:08

We have written to you recently and are awaiting a reply. If possible please phone Customer Services on 01628 770988 for further information and to provide an answer to our query.

Alternatively you can respond using the email address at the bottom of this page making sure that the job number is quoted in the subject line of the message.

The estimated cost for the required work has been valued at *Â£85.49 *(inc. VAT) :cry2:

Options...

Proceed with repair

Return item unrepaired

I am gobsmacked!!! h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Are seiko not going 2 cover the cost under the warranty? If the movt is knackered then the price that bry mentioned is the price it would b 2 buy from a dealer here like cousins. If seiko are quoting that price, then its prop better idea 2 either give bry a pm, or roy 2 swap the old one 4a new one, or get yourself a decent 2nd hand one from the sales forum. Have you tried 2take it 2 your local watchmaker? It may only need regulating which on the 7s26 a relativly cheap, simple and quick job 2do.


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

I've sent an email to Roy and left a message on his mobile. I don't really know of any good watchmakers here - mostly like H Samuel - who just send it away anyway :blink:

Trouble is it is at Seiko now - I want to know what my options are before I phone them. It may be that I can persuade them to do it under warranty, or maybe they will do me a better price - or maybe send it direct to RLT to save me some time and more postage costs LOL :lol:

But the main annoyance is that the repair bill is more than the cost of the watch brand new on that deal that Jason highlighted for me  - the postage was a downer - bringing it to just a smidge more than Roys price - if he had been able to get me one.

I've asked Roy about the possibility of putting in an upgraded mechanism if it has to be changed - and maybe swapping the chapter ring to black whilst the watch is apart h34r: :lol: - i do like the modded ones... 

Any suggestions or advice more than welcome...

Cheers h34r:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

IMO Seiko UK regarding customer service are utterly useless. Pitiful

I have heard of quite a few 7S26's coming adrift like this.

Just take it to a good watch repairer that does Seiko's or Roy if he has the time.

Hawky may be able to help too if you ask him


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmmm... No response from Roy or Bry - So I guess I'll just get the thing back home and start from there... :huh:


----------



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

Graphite said:


> Hmmm... No response from Roy or Bry - So I guess I'll just get the thing back home and start from there... :huh:


Any updates on this topic?

Did you manage to get it repaired as guarantee-work?


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Hrm. That does actually mean that Seikos are in fact ****. Why? A product is only as good as the customer service when it goes wrong. I say this as a big fan of Seikos. Very disappointing if they do not honour the international warranty and fix it for you free of charge. I was going to write, "I'll never buy another brand new Seiko again" but I wouldn't buy a brand new watch ever again, anyway (apart from if I needed a Â£5 water resistant digital beater with an alarm as it's cheaper than buying a decent one and getting it pressure tested).


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

Well she's home again... 

I was hoping the trip might have magically sorted the problem :blink:

But *No*! - the hands kept stopping when on the wrist - I took it off and put my *ahem* high quality Thai watch back on :lol: The next morning the Seiko was runing perfectly on time :blink: - So I put it back on shook it for a bit and it stopped for 15 minutes within the space of 1/2 an hour! :cry2: - but it's still running now on the desk and looks as though it hasn't lost anymore time :huh:

Gaaahhhh! - At least 'seiko-uk' didn't have the gaul to charge me return postage :lol:

Puts me off buying real genuine branded watches! :lol: I was verging on becoming a watch enthusiast! - perhaps my wife did something to it to nip my enthusiasm in the bud before it became too expensive LOL :lol:

I guess I'll send it to Roy - at least I know it'll be done right and for a fair price!


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

I was inspired to harrass the internet sellers once more - copying seiko uk and trading standards who i have spoken to about the problem.

It's a bit demoralising with regard to internet purchases if this doesn't get anywhere! :huh:

In a message dated 20/05/2009 21:47:08 GMT Daylight Time, **** writes:

Hi Charlene

I guess yet again your emails must be going astray - I have not received a reply from you on this last email I wrote which is appended.

I sent the watch to SEIKO UK - they refused to deal with it under warranty as you have not supplied me with a 'Seiko' Guarantee card. They wanted to charge me Â£85 for a 'service' and then extra for anything else that needed doing once they had opened it! - I had already spent Â£5.40 and time and packaging to send it to them!

I contacted UK trading standards about it and have copied them on this email. Somebody must accept responsibility for a 4 1/2 month old watch that doesn't keep time on the wrist - it is 'not fit for purpose' !

I have asked the advice of some watch enthusiasts on a forum here... 
http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=41073http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=41073
http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=41073

Some of the comments may be telling...

"IMO Seiko UK regarding customer service are utterly useless. Pitiful

I have heard of quite a few 7S26's coming adrift like this."

"Hrm. That does actually mean that Seikos are in fact ****. Why? A product is only as good as the customer service when it goes wrong. I say this as a big fan of Seikos. Very disappointing if they do not honour the international warranty and fix it for you free of charge. I was going to write, "I'll never buy another brand new Seiko again" but I wouldn't buy a brand new watch ever again..."

I look forward to a swift resolution.

Thanks

Mick

In a message dated 13/05/2009 22:52:50 GMT Daylight Time, Smile Terminator writes:

Hi Charlene

Thanks for your response - I didn't get the previous mail you sent!

I think you must have not read my email fully

"about 4 days ago I noticed it was losing time, and then it started losing big chunks of time - 20/30 minutes at a go. It definitely stops for a while at times."

I think 20-30 minutes lost in a couple of hours is well OUTSIDE the allowable range... I was happy with the previous situation! LOL

I hope you can help me!

Thanks

Mick

In a message dated 13/05/2009 17:10:28 GMT Daylight Time, [email protected] writes:

Good Day,

I responded to your email inquiry, advising you that warranty repair service is only offered through WorldofWatches.com here in the United States. The amount of time that the watch is gaining in a 2 week period is quite normal for an automatic watch. The allowable range for time loss/gain is 5-8 seconds per day.

Best regards,

Charlene Ford

Ext. 1169

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: ****

Sent: 2009-05-13 10:02

To: CustomerService ILS Warranty

Subject: Re: Watch warranty for UK buyers?

Hi, I wrote to you on 14th April - but have not received a reply yet!

Can you help me please?

Thanks

Mick

In a message dated 14/04/2009 11:50:41 GMT Daylight Time, **** writes:

Hi, I bought a Seiko SKX781K from World of Watches website in December last year.

I love the watch and it has been great - just gaining a small amount of time (~ 1 min every 2 weeks or so)

about 4 days ago I noticed it was losing time, and then it started losing big chunks of time - 20/30 minutes at a go. It definitely stops for a while at times.

Prior to this I only had to wear it and it needed no special agitation to keep the mechanism wound.

I did try spending 5 minutes shaking it just to see if that was the problem - but it still had stopped for 20 minutes within about 5 hours time period!

Do you have any idea what this could be?

Do you have any service centres in the UK?

Thanks

Mick


----------

